# New Camera



## scrollsawwoodart (Jan 6, 2011)

Well for Christmas I got the wife a new camera.  The camera is a Fuji finepix s200 exr.  It is completely amazing compared to our old point and shoot 10 yr old digital camera.

Just wanting to see if anyone else has one.  They are great.  I think the camera is going to take amazing pics of my pens.  Can't wait and will post my findings as I get them snapped.

Jesse


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 6, 2011)

scrollsawwoodart said:


> Well for Christmas I got the wife a new camera. The camera is a Fuji finepix s200 exr. It is completely amazing compared to our old point and shoot 10 yr old digital camera.
> 
> Just wanting to see if anyone else has one. They are great. I think the camera is going to take amazing pics of my pens. Can't wait and will post my findings as I get them snapped.
> 
> Jesse


 

Jesse

Congrads on the new camera. Hope to see some great photos soon. Learning the camera is always the trickiest thing but most all work the same way so if you run into problems I am sure others here will be able to help. 

With that said I am a point and shoot type guy who does not like the fumbling of all those settings. I probably could do alot better with my photos if I did some reading.  My point here is you will quickly find out the camera is only have of the equation. Lighting is the other half and the 2 should work together. Good luck.


----------

